# Luminox/traser Potential Purchase



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm STILL in the process of deciding what to buy - now looking at Traser/Luminox. I like the look of the basic Navy Seals Luminox with the Polyester case - I could afford to spend more but not convinced there's any point getting anything other than the basic model. Has anyone any experience of these? Do they feel cheap and plasticky? Presumably they're pretty solidly built?

Also tempted by the Nighthawk model with the 10 year battery life but not convinced they're worth the extra - they all seem to have the same movement and other specs as far as I can tell. Also theres the Black Ops which I really like the look of.

Also looking at the Traser Black Storm - have also found one of these with Lithium 10 year battery. Does the carbon fibre bezel on a lot of the Trasers feel a bit cheap? Imagine they might?

All advice (and photos) welcome...

cheers

Matt


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

matt999 said:


> I'm STILL in the process of deciding what to buy - now looking at Traser/Luminox. I like the look of the basic Navy Seals Luminox with the Polyester case - I could afford to spend more but not convinced there's any point getting anything other than the basic model. Has anyone any experience of these? Do they feel cheap and plasticky? Presumably they're pretty solidly built?


Hi Matt - Got a Luminox 3001 (white dial) about a year ago. I think it was the researching that finally got me into WISdom... Anyway, my thoughts... I spent the best part of Â£150 and bought retail. An astronomical amount for a watch (then!). Initially it seemed like a great watch, well designed and made, with a nice tight bezel, but after a few weeks I became a bit disenchanted. It's very light and keeps superb time (about a second a week IIRC), but the tritium tubes were nowhere near as bright as I'd been led to believe. Also the numbers on the bezel aren't engraved but applied, so would eventually wear off I would think, and no screw down crown (not that I'm bothered, but you may be). Probably because of this I wouldn't trust it to hold up underwater, but that's just me (would prefer a Seiko for diving, now that I know!). Also needs checking for water resistance after replacing the battery which adds to the running costs, if you plan on getting it wet. Heard reports of the resin bracelet cracking after a few years too (and quite expensive to replace). So, I fell out with it, stuck it back in its box, and haven't worn it since. I dug it out recently and revised my opinion a bit - it's a nice size and I still like the looks very much. I certainly wouldn't consider it to be cheap looking, but to me it's overpriced for what it, after all a plastic cased watch. A good Â£100 watch, I'd say. Oh, and I wouldn't put too much store in the Navy Seals connection. From what I've heard most Seals use G-Shocks... However, if it ticks most of your boxes you may not mind the cost.



matt999 said:


> Also tempted by the Nighthawk model with the 10 year battery life but not convinced they're worth the extra - they all seem to have the same movement and other specs as far as I can tell. Also theres the Black Ops which I really like the look of.
> 
> Also looking at the Traser Black Storm - have also found one of these with Lithium 10 year battery. Does the carbon fibre bezel on a lot of the Trasers feel a bit cheap? Imagine they might?


I'm afraid I can't comment on these as I've never owned one, though the metal cased ones I'd imagine would take a bit more wear and tear, though even here, I've seen photos of well used resin cases (including G-Shocks too) that are still going strong after many years.

If the above hasn't put you off and you still fancy one of these, hope this helps...


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a yellow 3005 in my collection (More info) They are a bit plastic like and the tritium tubes dont glow as bright as a freshly charged lume but I really like it.

I was lucky enough to win mine in a photo competition, not sure If I would like it as much if I had spent Â£130 on it so maybe look out for a 2nd hand one?


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

I think that looks quite expensive. Yellow and black always work well.

leigh


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like the jury's still out on these watches! I didn't realise the crown didn't screw in although now you mention it Baz I don't recall reading anywhere that it did. Surely if it's rated 200m it must be up to spec though, screw inn crown or not. I wouldn't be diving anyway, just swimming.

Thanks for the pics Deego, looks pretty good from different angles. Does seem a lot for a plastic watch though.

Has anyone got any thoughts on these or other Luminoxes/Trasers? Are they worth the money? The more expensive ones look to be pretty good value compared to Seikos, CWC's etc - just seems you get a bit more watch for your money. I basically want something to take a few knocks last with minimum maintenance.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I wanted something big & metal so went with this one.

Case is s/s & 43mm with 22mm lug spacing.

Sapphire crystal.

Screw down crown.

The seconds hand and bezel pip also have tubes.

Build & finish are very good, I think it was about Â£120 - I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

If these had been available at the time I bought my Luminox, I'd have got one without thinking twice:

RLT Navigator - RLT48


----------



## Tsportmat (Jan 10, 2009)

Although I don't own them, PERSONALLY I think that the Nighthawk is worth (admittedly double) the money, which is why I am planning a purchase in the next few months.

I felt one of the plastic watches in a shop, and they don't feel 'cheap' as such, just light. I don't think they'd be a long lasting watch however, people have stated that the numbers can come off, bracelet break etc.

The main reason I'd avoid is because they are Mineral Glass, so they get scratched easily, whereas Sapphire will remain good even after a lot of abuse. I think the plastic ones were designed to be replaced more regularly, having said that they are a lot cheaper. May save you money in the long run to buy a metal cased one with sapphire. Another one of these which is nice is a Traser P6504 Diver with the Orange face. It glows blue as well, and has all the features you require.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a traser commander. Good watch imo and with fantastic tritium. Not a fan of the lumi nox. It the plastic case and bezel i dont like.


----------

